# Force Shutdown/reboot issues



## duck (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey everybody, this is my first post, so please don't crucify me... 

I've loaded CM9 succesfully on my touchpad and have been enjoying the OS a great deal... this is my first foray into the world of Android and I must say I'm enjoying it quite a bit and I've been loving this forum, lots of great advice and lots of great threads... I've been learning a ton...

One thing I keep running into with my touchpad is the OS shutting down with regularity... I've loaded the setCPU app and have overclocked the CPU, I've cleared caches, Davlik Caches, fixed permissions, and have gone into the app management and cleared caches for the apps that seem to crash the OS most frequently.

I loaded the most recent nightly update (I think early today it was the 4/30 nightly) and it seems to be more stable than previous... but I'm still getting some random shutdowns.

The app that's causing the shutdown the most is google talk currently. Is this a known issue I just haven't found a thread about? Am I whining about something that's been beaten like a dead horse already? Sorry if that's the case.

I'm really looking for any good pointers that anybody could throw out, like, in setCPU, what settings have worked for you? Are there other management tools or apps that would help my cause?

Anyway, thanks for reading and thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## duck (Apr 21, 2012)

Another question would be around the gapps files... since this is all new to me, do you need to load each zip file listed or just the most recent? I'd assume the most recent, but thought I'd ask anyway...

Could be the dumbest question asked today.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

duck said:


> Another question would be around the gapps files... since this is all new to me, do you need to load each zip file listed or just the most recent? I'd assume the most recent, but thought I'd ask anyway...
> 
> Could be the dumbest question asked today.


Answer to the second question first, no you do not need to install previous gapps, just the most recent. Keep in mind that the most recent gapps do not have YouTube and I think Gmail. They are downloaded from the Play Store now.

Need more information to be able to help you with your first question. Was this a first time install of CM9 or did you install it over the top of CM7. What method did you use to install CM9? Give a detailed explanation. Can't help you with Google Talk as I don't use it. It may be because the mic does not work yet that you are getting the FC. Maybe someone else can answer that.

As far as a cpu setting, some folks say they get some relief by setting their minimum setting to 384. What do you mean by you overclocked the cpu? The native speed for the TouchPad cpu is 1512Ghz. Some people think that is overclocking because for some reason HP underclocked it at 1100Ghz.

With more details on how you installed CM9, a solution can be suggested.


----------



## duck (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the response!

The initial build was following the instructions here: http://liliputing.com/2012/01/how-to-install-android-4-0-on-the-hp-touchpad-cyanogenmod-9-alpha.html

So, I used the following files as it suggests:


ACMEInstaller2
update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
moboot_0.3.5.zip
gApps for CyanogenMod 9 (initially used gapps-ics-20120215-signed.zip as it suggested)
The initial build loaded without problems but after getting into android I immediately had forced shutdowns, so I checked the forum and downloaded the setCPU app and started adjusting the settings. I kept having the issues, so I used clockworkmod to install CM7 and used that for a few days. Wasn't impressed, so I used clockworkmod to come back to CM9. Since, I've uploaded the 4-30 nightly build via clockworkmod and the 4-29 gapps.

Google talk is the google chat app and I'm not using voice with it at all. In fact, I've noticed that many of the shutdowns in that program, or any of the programs, has come when typing... so I wonder if there's something with the touchscreen keyboard?

Yes, and you're correct on the "overclocking"... I've just raised the min and max and have had better performance. I've also noticed that at 384mhz I still get a lot of shutdowns, but at a higher min I get fewer.

Please tell me if I'm not giving you enough info, I absolutely appreciate your effort to assist me in this.

duck


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

duck said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> The initial build was following the instructions here: http://liliputing.co...od-9-alpha.html
> 
> ...


First mistake I see you made was installing CM9 over CM7 using CWM. That's a no, no. At this point I really think you need to uninstall CM and start from scratch. I'm going to paste a document I created for folks in your position. Also, I would suggest you try the latest official nightly and the latest gapps. Here's the file:

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM, then read on.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
put back in place.

Those who know how to do it otherwise and are comfortable with that
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this part. First thing
you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current install and
copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your apps using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root. This will
allow you to restore all your apps after you are done with this
update. If the install goes South, you can always restore your
nandroid backup.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM)
5. update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM and the Alpha2.zip can all be found
on the OP for Alpha2 at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/

The official nightlies can be found on the OP here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

The universal novacom installer and Gapps files can be found by doing a Google
search on the names above and you will find the download page. I found
the novacom installer here:

http://universal-novacom-installer.googlecode.com/files/UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which
the last time I checked at the link below was 20120317:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the novacomInstaller
file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next if the ACME files you downloaded are zips, unzip
them both into the Palm, Inc folder which you will find in the Program
files folder. If not zipped, copy both into the Palm, Inc folder. Now
your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything applies to first
installers and upgraders from this point forward.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC. You should
see either the TouchPad as a drive, or cm_tenderloin if you are already
running a version of CM9. If you have not already created a cminstall
folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
Gapps.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install. It's up
to you which rom and Gapps file you use if you are installing something
different from what is listed above. If you are copying files to the
Touchpad drive, you now need to right click the drive letter and eject
the drive when you are done. If you are copying files to cm_tenderloin,
you can just close Windows Explorer and both of you disconnect the usb cable.

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable.
Now both of you need to reboot while holding down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer, so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window. First timers type in the following in the
command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe may be in a different folder, so go browse to that folder.
This is where your ACME files should be.

Both of you enter novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2 in the command window and
hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is fondly called the "Double Penguin" on
the Touchpad. When the install is done, the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap
the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second countdown if you see one. Now
select CWM using the Home button, then Install zip file from SD card and use the
volume rocker to move down to the ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the
Alpha2.zip and select that. Start the install. When it is done, use the go back
selection to go back to the main CWM screen and select reboot.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the Gapps.zip
you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier. You're done with a clean install.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friend around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. Good Luck!

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup".

Good luck!


----------



## duck (Apr 21, 2012)

See, that's the weird thing... the first time installed CM9 it was exactly as you outline here... then I installed CM7 over it via the cloworkmod and then back to CM9 and strangely enough, CM9 is more stable now than it was when I first installed it.

Anyway, thanks for your suggestion, I think I'll try to start over and perhaps that'll be the magic bullet I'm looking for.

duck


----------

